# AEP Camper Warning!!



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Just to let all you guys and gals that camp at AEP campgrounds know that in the last couple of weeks there has been a rash of theft at people's campsites. Items like coolers, fishing poles and tackle boxes and misc. other stuff has been stolen by the lowest of the low. So just a warning...if you leave your campsite put stuff in your trunk or leave someone in camp to watch your stuff or you could be the next victim of these campground pirates!!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I was camping there last night but thankfully I didn't have any unwanted visitors (other than a mouse on the hood the car when I started to leave.) Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I figured it would just be a matter of time before the thefts would start there. In these times with a lot of people out of work it figures thefts would rise. Thanks for the warning Maggot. I've camped down there many times and never had a problem. Left poles, hunting stands and other stuff out and never worried about it. Hate to see it happen.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Times are rough for me right now, but i don't think i would ever stoop that low. Those are just common thieves ,with no concept of earning what they want . SAD!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how does a mouse get on the hood of a car?


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

What campground did this happen???. We had this happen to us last year, nothing major was stolen but it's still wrong.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

bass man said:


> What campground did this happen???. We had this happen to us last year, nothing major was stolen but it's still wrong.


Campsite C. Sand Hollow. From what I hear Dave Dingy may have an idea of who it might be.......now it's a matter of catching them with the goods or in the act. I say string the S.O.B.'s up by their thumbs or tie em down over a big ole ant hill.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

My car was parked for a while and I guess the mouse thought it was nice and dry. I was driving for a minute or so, spotted movement where the windshield wiper meets the edge of the hood, and it's a mouse. I stopped and tried to shoo it off but it disappeared under the hood. Either it went for a long car ride or it jumped out underneath.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

How often has this happened and when maggot?
I won't be over there for a while, too busy here to get away.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> How often has this happened and when maggot?
> I won't be over there for a while, too busy here to get away.


Read the posts!!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

send in the marines and seals and well set em up and cut em up!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the warning maggot. We will be down the weekend of the 20th. We'll come see you and maybe have a sandwich.


----------

